# Samsung BlackJack



## Herald (Jan 6, 2007)

I recently made the change from my Treo 650 to the Samsung Blackjack. I've been used to the Palm OS so making the change to Windows Mobile had me a bit skeptical. I've had the phone now for nearly three weeks and I am more than pleased. The 3G network does make a difference on downloads and surfing the net. I get the PB to load up with no problem! There are two criticisms I have about the phone. 1. The battery life is shorter than the Treo (considerably so), but Samsung includes two batteries and a separate battery charger. 2. It takes more keystrokes to access some applications compared to the Teo. But the benefits outweigh the negatives. The screen is much better. Accessing email is easier. The camera is 1.3 mps with more options (sepia, b&w, frame and color options) than the Treo. The camcorder option has a feature where it cuts off so the file is not too large to email or mms. 

On a scale of 1-5 I give it a 4 1/2. 

The Blackjack is available on the Cingular network.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 6, 2007)

Bill,
Looks nice; I was on the Pocket PC op sys a few years back. Not bad, not great. The Palm os is more stable in my opin. Does the BJ come w/ an sd slot?


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jan 6, 2007)

you might find this interesting, if it's compatible.

http://www.e-sword.net/pocketpc/index.html


----------



## Herald (Jan 6, 2007)

Scott Bushey said:


> Bill,
> Looks nice; I was on the Pocket PC op sys a few years back. Not bad, not great. The Palm os is more stable in my opin. Does the BJ come w/ an sd slot?




Yep. Sure does. While the Palm OS is known to be stable I have had loads of problems with my Treo 650. They system would often freeze and I would have to remove the battery and reboot. Haven't had one problem with my Blackjack so far.


----------



## Herald (Jan 7, 2007)

polemic_turtle said:


> you might find this interesting, if it's compatible.
> 
> http://www.e-sword.net/pocketpc/index.html



I was able to download the e-Sword program but the bible programs don't download. They get part of the way through the download process and then hangup. The e-Sword server is as slow.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 7, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> I was able to download the e-Sword program but the bible programs don't download. They get part of the way through the download process and then hangup. The e-Sword server is as slow.



Bill,
Are you trying to DL this from the phone itself? If so, it would be much simpler to DL to your home computer (hopefully w/ DSL or Cable modem) and then hotsync to SD card.


----------



## Herald (Jan 7, 2007)

Scott Bushey said:


> Bill,
> Are you trying to DL this from the phone itself? If so, it would be much simpler to DL to your home computer (hopefully w/ DSL or Cable modem) and then hotsync to SD card.



Scott - no...from the computer. I have been trying for two hours now to download the ESV and it is 91% dowloaded. It is only 2,173kb and I am downloading via a cable modem.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 7, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Scott - no...from the computer. I have been trying for two hours now to download the ESV and it is 91% dowloaded. It is only 2,173kb and I am downloading via a cable modem.



send me the link and I'll try from this end and email it to you in a zip..........


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 7, 2007)

I run a pocket pc as well, and have tried the pocket e-sword but find it insufficient for searching as it takes FOREVER on my ipaq. I use Pocketbible which is not free, and have also tried olive tree which are both FAR better when it comes to searching and interface In my humble opinion.

That being said, I am looking at going to a Blackberry Pearl when (if) it comes to sprint.


----------



## Herald (Jan 7, 2007)

Jeff - I checked out the "Black Pearl" (that is what I like to call it). Nice phone.  I chose against it simply because I have never used a Blackberry before.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 7, 2007)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> I run a pocket pc as well, and have tried the pocket e-sword but find it insufficient for searching as it takes FOREVER on my ipaq. I use Pocketbible which is not free, and have also tried olive tree which are both FAR better when it comes to searching and interface In my humble opinion.
> 
> That being said, I am looking at going to a Blackberry Pearl when (if) it comes to sprint.



Jeff,
Have you ever tried the Treo/Palm OS; what is your take on the OS on the Blackberry in comparison?


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 7, 2007)

Scott Bushey said:


> Jeff,
> Have you ever tried the Treo/Palm OS; what is your take on the OS on the Blackberry in comparison?


 
Can't comment Scott. I haven't tried the Palm OS, and only have very limited exposure to the Blackberry (as my bosses at work all carry one). However due to its popularity, and ability to do most (if not all) pocket pc tasks (i.e. word, pp, excel) I would imagine that it would be fine. Personally, I wouldn't be afraid to go Palm, Blackberry or PPC anymore since all can do office operations with the right apps. 

I currently carry a seperate PDA and phone because I don't like to carry a bulky PDA into alot of places I will carry my phone. What I am looking for is a compact, stylish PDA that will perform office functions, mp3's, phone, internet, expandable. The Pearl is the closest I've seen so far, but since Sprint is so slow to release their models, I will probably have time to change my mind when something better comes out. For now, what I have will do.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks Bill!

This will be my next phone.


----------

